# Anti-mosquito recipes?



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Hopefully Wyogoob doesn't ban me from the forum and lock my thread for putting this here, I wasn't sure of where to post this.  

I get eaten alive by mosquitos, plain and simple. Doesn't matter time of day, location, color of clothes, I just get destroyed.

Are there any actual food remedies that work? From what I understand mosquitos are attracted to the scent you put off and DEET basically masks that. I'd love to not have to go through a can of that junk a week.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Not sure if this is exactly what you are looking for, but if you don't want to use DEET, orange peels actually work really well. Roll the peel between your fingers and rub the oil on your skin. I learned that while living in Thailand for two years...


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

take a swig of pickle juice everyday, and wash your unmentionables in bleach, that was how i kept em off me when i lived in florida.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

UtahHuntingDirect said:


> Not sure if this is exactly what you are looking for, but if you don't want to use DEET, orange peels actually work really well. Roll the peel between your fingers and rub the oil on your skin. I learned that while living in Thailand for two years...


Thanks. I'm not against using DEET by any means, it just is a pain to have to cover my self in it anytime I want to do anything outside.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Eating garlic is supposed to help keep skeeters off. Years ago they even made garlic pills that were advertised as mosquito deterrents.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is a good topic. I have already learned a lot.

Lets move this to the Great Outdoors section for a little more exposure. I'll leave a shadow topic here though.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Get yourself a large bottle of vitamin B1 and saturate your system with it until your urine startes to smell like it. Then back off the dose a little and you should be good to go.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

There was something on the Dr. Oz show yesterday(wife watches it  ) about I think it was lemongrass oil, mixing with sunscreen and he swears it works :?:


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Dunkem said:


> (wife watches it  )


mmhmm...


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Geranium, vanilla extract, celery seed, sage, rosemary, and a garlic are all supposed to repel mosquitoes when applied to the skin or consumed. The citronella used in those anti-mosquito candles and lamp oil actually comes from lemongrass, so the Dr. Oz tip makes some sense. 

A lot of people grow geraniums, catnip, and rosemary in or around their homes to keep the skeeters away. Burning rosemary or sage has been used for ages to keep mosquitoes out of an area.


----------

